# Teaser reel rigging question...



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm installing BigJon teaser reels under my Cape Horn 31 hard top and I have it all planned out except for one thing. I found the below pic online that depicts my setup. See where the teaser line hits the hard top? What do I put there? A roller or loop of some sort?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I was thinking about that Pat, never put the ceiling reels on a CC before but it looks like an eye bolt would solve that problem. If you're going to go double lines on the outriggers order the double Hal Lock pulleys, if not the singles for what you have.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hard Top not sure, T-Top, lash a glass ring. Might even be able to lash one to something on a Hard Top


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Kim said:


> I was thinking about that Pat, never put the ceiling reels on a CC before but it looks like an eye bolt would solve that problem.



Now that I think about it if I drilled a hole through the vertical part of the hard top and installed some sort of eyelet...that would look pretty clean. I guess I'll need to scrounge around West Marine in the rigging dept.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Kim said:


> . If you're going to go double lines on the outriggers order the double Hal Lock pulleys, if not the singles for what you have.


I have a premium taco rigging kit in my cart on ebay for the second line. I'll look for the Hal Locks.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Have you considered whether your riggers are long enough, and strong enough for this type setup? I believe the boat in the picture has. 20' blye rigger poles, which are super strong carbon fiber...


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Have you considered whether your triggers are long enough, and stronger enough for this type setup? I believe the boat in the picture has. 20' blye trigger poles, which are super strong carbon fiber...


I have and I hope I calculated correctly. The lures I run off the riggers don't pull much. The bowling pins I ordered are a mystery to me, hopefully they will work on the first eye, if not I'll cleat 'em. I have no doubt they will handle daisy chains. I may end up rigging a bowling pin or two behind a daisy on each side. One thing is for sure, I won't just heave out 6 bowling pins attached to a rigger and see what happens!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Pins are great transom teasers, don't think I would use off your riggers...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I would still use the glass rings. I wouldn't want to drill any more holes in the railing. Just another place for corrosion..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I would drill a hole and put a grommet in the hard top where it curls at the edge. This is what we do on larger boats for solving the same problem and for pulling the shock cords through the gunwale.

Another huge issue I see in the pic they added is that depending on the shock cord attachment location, your teaser line may constantly be across your halyards. If this is the case, during your retrieve of the teaser, the friction can burn through the halyard and be a HUGE pain in the ass to remedy while offshore. I've had to do this a couple times because of the same teaser line setup. 

The best way to run the teaser in that circumstance would be to have a separate halyard with a stainless ring to run the Teaser line through. The pull of the teaser will bring the ring beyond the halyards and prevent a halyard burnoff.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the very appreciated advice everyone!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I hope I wrote my post clear enough to understand. 

If that BigJon reel comes prespooled with that heavy Dacron, take it off and put heavy mono on it. Its much better to deal with


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Chris V said:


> I would drill a hole and put a grommet in the hard top where it curls at the edge.


What kind of grommet? My top doesn't curl. It's about 1/2" thick. (see pic)


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I was thinking it was like the T Top in the other pic. Powdercoat will make the choice even harder. 

I know its not what you prob wanted, but I would position the reels out toward the edge of the hard top. The BigJon reel has that large eye that the line runs through and I would position the reel out far enough to where the eye will carry the line under the lip of the hard top

You do still have a small lip on the top though. The grommets are made of brass and can be bought at most marine hardware stores


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

ChrisV, thanks for the help! The reels come with a tube clamp and I plan to bolt it on through the top possibly using the removable portion of the clamp if need be to lower it enough to clear the top.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess I am in the minority in that I strongly discourage pulling teasers from center consoles, especially with novice crews. 99% of guys I see pull teasers don't even have a pitch bait ready to go, which is counterproductive, to say the least. Even still, some of the best bait and switch operations in the world require no less than 3, some up to 4 (captain, 2 mates clearing teasers, and an angler pitching) guys to execute. I feel there are much better ways to spend money within the sport.

That being said, fill your reels with 300# mono so that you have something to grab onto when you are pulling the teaser away from the blue. (No, you do not crank it away with the reel)


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> I guess I am in the minority in that I strongly discourage pulling teasers from center consoles, especially with novice crews. 99% of guys I see pull teasers don't even have a pitch bait ready to go, which is counterproductive, to say the least. Even still, some of the best bait and switch operations in the world require no less than 3, some up to 4 (captain, 2 mates clearing teasers, and an angler pitching) guys to execute. I feel there are much better ways to spend money within the sport.
> 
> That being said, fill your reels with 300# mono so that you have something to grab onto when you are pulling the teaser away from the blue. (No, you do not crank it away with the reel)


R u saying teasers are only good for pitch baits? I think they help to add to action on trolled lures. Done the bait and switch and its a blast but not sure that is the only reason for teasers. They add to bait ball that draws fish to spread too.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

The hookup to catch (staying buttoned) ratio on Jhooks (lures) is HORRIBLE. A lot of people don't consider how many fish miss hooks (knockdowns, ufos, etc.) but also I'm talking about pulled hooks. Takes some detailed data and observing, but at best, on average, I would be very surprised if anyone on here scores over 50% on lures. Amongst many reasons for the pitch. A lot of people seem to think "Oh I'll just run a lure or ballyhoo in close proximity to the teaser so he'll hit that," and it might work at times. I got to see a LOT (well into the triple digits) of blue marlin feed behind the boat while in Africa this year. A lot of times they are so zeroed in on that one teaser, if for whatever reason that fish misses the pitch, they would exit the spread altogether. Pouting, pissed off, for whatever reason. On the same token though, saw many a fish crash one teaser, miss the pitch, then go destroy another one. These fish ate pretty much 100% of the time.

Maybe panhandleslim will chime in here. I know he's done some extensive traveling and utilization of the bait and switch.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I know on small boats I will raise ten times as many billfish if I pull teasers. Even if visibility doesn't allow for textbook-perfect bait and switch, it will still increase the number of billfish I hook.

I agree you shouldn't overwhelm yourself, but you also won't learn your "way" if you don't experiment and occasionally invite disaster


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

No one mentioned to put 20# mono under the 300#
so a marlin doesn't remove a rigger when he decides to
eat the teaser. What's a good knot for that?! I guess I could crimp a loop in the 300.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Chris V said:


> I know on small boats I will raise ten times as many billfish if I pull teasers. Even if visibility doesn't allow for textbook-perfect bait and switch, it will still increase the number of billfish I hook.
> 
> I agree you shouldn't overwhelm yourself, but you also won't learn your "way" if you don't experiment and occasionally invite disaster


I like your perspective ChrisV. My focus is going to be on catching wahoo, tuna and dolphin. I realize billfish will be in the mix and that will be fun when it happens. If we lose some to J hooks...so be it. It's not like I'm in a tournament or trying to please charter customers. Keeping a live one on a circle hook in the transom baitwell is a given.


----------

